# "Chicks dig skinny guys"



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Is this theory true? In a very general statement, excluding different women have different taste argument. Do women generally prefer skinny guys like men prefer skinny girls?

Now not skinny as in rail thin, but just moderately thin let's say Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom. 

I was at Kansas Speedway this weekend and I saw a group of guys/girls wearing this shirt. It made me laugh then think about how true it was. They looked pretty young though probably in their early and mid 20's.

Look at the sex icons nowdays. We had Arnold and Sly back in the 80's but nowadays you don't see that many big buff massive men being leading men or being sex icons like they used too.

Now in another general statement most people don't like fat girls or fat guys. People are generally attracted to fit people with relatively low body fat %. Is it fair to say that chicks dig skinny guys? Is there a consensuse? I need more female friends to confirm this.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

That's definitely not my reality. I don't have any preference, but all of my female friends made it clear that they like guys with some meat (read: chub) on their bones.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't like scrawny guys. I don't like super muscular guys either. A bit of a belly on a guy is nice. I like the beer gut thing


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, with the tight shirt, these days any average built guy can look thin.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I have never been attracted to skinny men, some meat on your bones is a good thing.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think it helps to ask these questions. I would have asked them incessantly in my teens and 20s had the internet been available then, so I'm not criticizing the impulse to ask. Very understandable, and inevitably unproductive. !0 people aggreeing will be balanced by one who disagrees, so the OP won't likely feel validated. And in the process, people will say things about piercings and tattoos and height and eventually everyone will find something to feel insecure about. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Atticus said:


> I don't think it helps to ask these questions. I would have asked them incessantly in my teens and 20s had the internet been available then, so I'm not criticizing the impulse to ask. Very understandable, and inevitably unproductive. !0 people aggreeing will be balanced by one who disagrees, so the OP won't likely feel validated. And in the process, people will say things about piercings and tattoos and height and eventually everyone will find something to feel insecure about. Just my 2 cents.


 :agree


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

More out of curiosity and amusement with the responses in people's personal tastes rather than anything. I think it's interesting. 

I don't think the relationship board or message boards in general are productive but I like reading the posts.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

archaic said:


> That's definitely not my reality. I don't have any preference, but all of my female friends made it clear that they like guys with some meat (read: chub) on their bones.


 :rain

nah im jk, im pretty skinny though. But im fit skinny, not dying skinny.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

It's not how much you weigh, but rather how you carry it.

Although people in good shape don't require any special efforts, fat or skinny people can still do well if they have a good attitude and personality.

-Ryan


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the majority of women prefer the medium build of a guy who clearly works out and has some muscle definition.

Few women are probably attracted to really thin or really buff guys.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Is this theory true? In a very general statement, excluding different women have different taste argument. Do women generally prefer skinny guys like men prefer skinny girls?
> 
> Now not skinny as in rail thin, but just moderately thin let's say Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom.
> 
> ...


I think the super buff guy thing has kind of faded out because more people are aware that it requires steroids to be that big. It like a little girl with huge breasts and she's super skinny everyone knows their implants.

Even though being big may be out it's my personal goal so I'm sticking to it. I think the current guy image that is in is skinny toned and abs. This is pretty easy to accomplish but I'd feel like a toothpick sissy boy. All you have to do is run a lot eat very little and do some abs and biceps workout. Now getting big while trying to keep body fat low; that's difficult.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> Do women generally prefer skinny guys like men prefer skinny girls?


I don't think most men prefer skinny girls. I know I don't.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> > Do women generally prefer skinny guys like men prefer skinny girls?
> ...


I seem to like a range. I don't like excessively overweight women but other than that it just seems to depend. I'm not really into the women with six packs. I don't want her stomach to be bulgy rock hard. I want it soft (some fat).


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Futures said:


> I think the majority of women prefer the medium build of a guy who clearly works out and has some muscle definition.
> 
> Few women are probably attracted to really thin or really buff guys.


well, not everyone thats fit works out, I guess it depends where you live though, like im from the country, people still work out there but by far the strongest and most fit ones are the guys that work everyday for it. Like the guys that log, they are usually ripped and tough as %@#, females love that.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

they don't .. I've checked many times. but if you are saying orlando bloom/johnny depp I don't think those guys qualify as skinny. they aren't big guys because of their bone structure but they are height/weight proportional, they are average.


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

i prefer average shaped guys. probably 175-200lbs


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i prefer the tall, thin guys. Not thinner than me though, that's not good. but thin.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I like guys that look healthy.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Prodigal Son said:


> Is this theory true? In a very general statement, excluding different women have different taste argument. Do women generally prefer skinny guys like men prefer skinny girls?
> 
> Now not skinny as in rail thin, but just moderately thin let's say Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom.


Yes. It is true.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't have specific requirements about physical appearance; I'm not sure what other people think...it's probably different for everyone..

how about going for something a little less superficial-say, personality, or what kind of person they are?? :roll :mushy


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I like thin but toned guys... although it's not like I can compare, since I've never had a boyfriend.

But I figure really buff guys would be strange seeing as how I am very short (5'1") and small framed. And too thin guys I've never really been drawn to.


----------



## Berispere (Jul 17, 2005)

<<how about going for something a little less superficial-say, personality, or what kind of person they are?? Rolling Eyes mushy>>

hahahahahaha, yeah right.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Perrap39 said:


> ^^^ of course that matters. but the topic of this thread is about something in particular. I don't know one person who would like someone for looks only. I know I certainly don't


Hi, my name is Kyle. Nice to meet you. :banana


----------



## Anti-Charisma (Nov 17, 2004)

My mother actually said something similar to that to me like 5 months ago.

That almost earned her a knuckle sandwich.

If that was the case I'd have chicks coming out of my ears.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Not to be totally superficial here, but...since you asked:

I guess I'm one of the weird ones...I really, really like skinny guys. I don't know why, but I'm attracted to guys who probably wouldn't outweigh me by much if they weren't taller than I am...which isn't much of a feat since I'm so short. I've never been into muscular guys...in fact, that's a _huge_ turn-off for me. But leaving the muscle men aside, I'm not even really attracted to the more conventionally attractive types...they're bigger guys than I like.

That said, of course, a big guy with a fantastic personality would be more attractive than a beautiful jerk.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im about 6'2" or so. i probably weigh 155-ish.

skinny.

but still a stud. :cig


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

shelly said:


> i prefer average shaped guys. probably 175-200lbs


Weight is a difficult measuring stick because it has a correlation to height. Someone 200 and short is going to look quite heavy someone 200 and tall is going to look much thinner.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 6, 2006)

likewater said:


> they don't .. I've checked many times. but if you are saying orlando bloom/johnny depp I don't think those guys qualify as skinny. they aren't big guys because of their bone structure but they are height/weight proportional, they are average.


Yeah I don't think those guys are skinny. If you look at the BMI it would say that they are average but BMI is BS especially for men but I'm about their size and I have never been called "skinny" before. I guess we are more on the low-mid end of medium build but definitely not small build like a marathon runner :S. Plus, whenever I hear girls talked about Depp it usually has nothing to do with his body size.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Amnesiac said:


> likewater said:
> 
> 
> > they don't .. I've checked many times. but if you are saying orlando bloom/johnny depp I don't think those guys qualify as skinny. they aren't big guys because of their bone structure but they are height/weight proportional, they are average.
> ...


I think BMI is not BS. I think it's the fact that we have grown so much on average over the past decades it's changed our perspective of normal. These days everyone goes to the gym.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I look sort of like a crackhead, and any luck I have with women strikes me as an affront to the very nature of evolution, but inexplicably there's still a sizeable market for guys like me. 
Still, I'm positive that I'd be more successful if I lifted weights more frequently and gained a more average build.


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

Amnesiac said:


> likewater said:
> 
> 
> > they don't .. I've checked many times. but if you are saying orlando bloom/johnny depp I don't think those guys qualify as skinny. they aren't big guys because of their bone structure but they are height/weight proportional, they are average.
> ...


Yeah, I'm borderline underweight according to the BMI, but I don't consider myself skinny. I don't consider marathon runners skinny either; they may be thin but they usually have a toned build so it looks pretty good. As for women, I've felt some attraction from very thin women to a few extra pounds, but it depends on the person (I rarely feel attraction to a woman I don't know). However, being thin myself, I don't think I'd like a really overweight partner and rarely feel physical attraction to very large women.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Laura said:


> I like all kinds of guys. I don't really have a preference.


 :ditto 
_In the past, I've been attracted to really skinny guys, average, and overweight guys. I don't really care about body type.

My guy thinks he's too skinny, but I think he's perfect._ :kiss


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I am 6'2" 190 but I still look very thin...I dunno why. I am trying to bulk up.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm a ' V shaped' guy, bodybuilder type physique....and girls will always choose me over my skinny friends when were out :lol..and they always tell me some girl is checking me out...

I think fully grown women are attracted to muscle, and teenage type girls like skinny boyish type guys.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

daaaaave said:


> I am 6'2" 190 but I still look very thin...I dunno why. I am trying to bulk up.


It's your height. You're long. You have long arms long legs and overall are just long. You aren't going to look average until you're up around 220 (attainable with work naturally). If you want to look real solid you'd have to be 250-260 (hard to accomplish without help). There's an optical illusion that occurs. Take a guy that 5'7" with the same size arms as a 6'2" and the 5'7" guy is going to look way bigger. That's just the way it is. That's why there are so many shorter guys in body building competitions.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah and really tall guys tend to have 'ectomorph' type bone structures. The guys in the 5'5-5'11 range are usually the ones with the good bodybuilding frames.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

RacerX said:


> Yeah and really tall guys tend to have 'ectomorph' type bone structures. The guys in the 5'5-5'11 range are usually the ones with the good bodybuilding frames.


I don't even know what my structure is. I have wide shoulders, yet wide hips yet long arms and long legs which make me appear narrow. Because of this I can put on a load of weight and still look thin. Until you take out a tape measure. Then you find I have a wide waist for a guy, lol. I guess I'm lucky that I didn't get narrow shoulders and wide waist (37"and no I don't have a massive gut).


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' 1" and weigh 165 pounds with a 32" waist. I'm average built with some definition, not skinny as a rail but I'm by no means a body builder either. Women pay absolutely no attention to me. I think personality and confidence are probably more important than anything, which is something I completely lack.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

green and lonely said:


> I guess I'm one of the weird ones...I really, really like skinny guys.


Yay. There's hope for me yet. :b 
I'm 6'2, 170.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't care much about weight, so long as they aren't obese. I'm really not into that. Sorry to seem superficial. But I prefer someone whose generally just healthy and takes care of themselves.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really have no preference. I'm not attracted to huge muscles. I like weak, pale nerds. Oh.. Steve Buscemi







.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 6, 2006)

Goran said:


> I think it's the fact that we have grown so much on average over the past decades it's changed our perspective of normal. These days everyone goes to the gym.


Yes that is exactly the point but many doctors and professionals still try to use it as a definite fitness/health measure. I still think body fat ratio among other things are better.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

IndigoGirl1987 said:


> I don't care much about weight, so long as they aren't obese. I'm really not into that. Sorry to seem superficial. But I prefer someone whose generally just healthy and takes care of themselves.


Oh no, not that term again, lol.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Goran said:


> Amnesiac said:
> 
> 
> > likewater said:
> ...


The problem with the BMI is it doesn't take into account body fat %. You could have 2 guys each 6 ft tall. 1 guy weighs 170 and is in a healthy BMI range. Another guy is 235 and is in the unhealthy range. The 235 guy could have a Body fat % of 12% but that doesn't matter according to BMI. But there is a theory that body fat % vs muscle % doesn't matter. Being too massive is hard on the heart regardless of whether it is muscle or fat, maybe that's where this BMI stems from theory wise.


----------



## MOIKAI23 (Oct 3, 2006)

now that is not cool


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah the BMI is crap. It doesn't take into account body fat %, age, frame, gender, blood pressure, cholesterol, etc. We learn about all the flaws of it in Nutrition and Health class. It isn't a good measure of ideal weight IMO. 

For body builders/athletes it deliberately says that it will be off and not accurate. It is just a very general measurement of ideal weight. Doctors use it all the time, but there is no doubt it needs some formating.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Becky said:


> I don't like scrawny guys.


 :ditto I want some meat on the bones.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Yeah the BMI is crap. It doesn't take into account body fat %, age, frame, gender, blood pressure, cholesterol, etc. We learn about all the flaws of it in Nutrition and Health class. It isn't a good measure of ideal weight IMO.


It does take gender into account, since there is one index for males and another for females. Blood pressure and cholesterol don't really factor in, either.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

scairy said:


> shelly said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer average shaped guys. probably 175-200lbs
> ...


Very true. Some people think Im thin but I weigh 260 lbs :lol . Of course Im 6'6. I just tell them I carry all that weight in a secret place :lol :lol :lol . By the way Im going to lose 10-15 lbs just because I like that range better. But in all honesty I carry a lot of the weight in my legs and broad chest-shoulders so its not easy to lose weight.


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like scrawnyness...skinny guys are good.


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Being skinny is the only thing about my appearance that I really dislike. I'm... hmmm, how much that would be in your funny American units... 6 ft 1 in tall, and weigh, uh, 114 lbs. No matter how much or how little I eat, my weight seems to be constant. Actually I don't think I look that terrible, but I feel very uncomfortable wearing T-shirts.


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I was engaged to a skinny guy for six years. He had a lot of health problems and was an alcoholic. Our relationship ended very badly. I wouldn't go out with someone who reminded me of him (too thin). I went out with a guy who was very overweight, he didn't seem healthy at all. I didn't go out with him again because I don't want to date someone who is ill and can't do things.........
Okay, I did date a guy with cancer but when we started going out he really seemed fine. He got really sick from the treatments later and things got weird..actually from my point of view things still are weird.

I would like to date a guy who is somewhere in the middle, not skinny, not fat. I think most guys fit in that range. If a guy was really buff, I'd never take him seriously. I've got a budda belly and am almost fifty pounds overweight. Why the heck would a buff guy even talk to me?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Skroderider said:


> Being skinny is the only thing about my appearance that I really dislike. I'm... hmmm, how much that would be in your funny American units... 6 ft 1 in tall, and weigh, uh, 114 lbs. No matter how much or how little I eat, my weight seems to be constant. Actually I don't think I look that terrible, but I feel very uncomfortable wearing T-shirts.


I guarantee I could put some weight on you. Part of it is your age. I don't think you listed your correct weight in pounds though (above). I remember when I was younger. If I stopped going to the gym I would lose weight. The key is food. You have to increase your calories. At first it will be difficult to get all the stuff into your stomach then overtime it will start to feel more normal and comfortable. Take weight gainer once a day for starters but eat 5-6 other meals during the day. Get a maltodextrin based weight gainer or better yet make your own so you know it's not a whole bunch of simple carbs. Take protein shakes post workout and (yes workout) and you'll put on weight. Stop all cardio though. Just do weight training. If you have a high metabolism the cardio is going to make it even harder.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

looking healthy and being healthy and two different things. a person that may be very thin, or has a small pot belly might actually be very healthy, and someone that looks cut up may not be. just something to throw out there


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

> i prefer average shaped guys. probably 175-200lbs


Aroo? Is that average?


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

scairy said:


> I don't think you listed your correct weight in pounds though (above)


Hmmm, I'm fairly sure I did. I weigh about 50 kg, if that helps.


> If I stopped going to the gym I would lose weight.


The problem is, I can't go to the gym. I tried, but I have a number of chronic heart illnesses and as soon as I try to do anything physical (even running for a minute) I have extreme pains and feel like I'm about to die right on the spot. So that's not an option, I guess.


> The key is food. You have to increase your calories. At first it will be difficult to get all the stuff into your stomach then overtime it will start to feel more normal and comfortable. Take weight gainer once a day for starters but eat 5-6 other meals during the day.


Five or six meals? Yikes. Sounds kind of disgusting .


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> It does take gender into account, since there is one index for males and another for females. Blood pressure and cholesterol don't really factor in, either.


You must be looking at a different BMI. I have one in my Nutrition book and it doesn't have one index for male or female. I think it is the BMI most commonly used by doctors as well as it keeps referencing it.

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmicalc.htm


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Prodigal Son said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > It does take gender into account, since there is one index for males and another for females. Blood pressure and cholesterol don't really factor in, either.
> ...


In my nutrition textbook there are two of them, so nyeah :b


----------



## CollegeGirl (May 20, 2005)

I haven't read the whole thread but I actually prefer guys who aren't skinny. I like average guys. Ultimately of course I don't care about weight that much anyway.


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

Skroderider said:


> Being skinny is the only thing about my appearance that I really dislike. I'm... hmmm, how much that would be in your funny American units... 6 ft 1 in tall, and weigh, uh, 114 lbs. No matter how much or how little I eat, my weight seems to be constant. Actually I don't think I look that terrible, but I feel very uncomfortable wearing T-shirts.


You probably do look fine, although it sounds like an unattainably low weight to those of us who are a bit older and heavier! I've seen guys near that size who look nice. You will surely gain some weight naturally in a few years if you don't want to work on bulking up now. You probably have a small bone structure, so some people your height can weigh a lot more and still be thin...


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Skroderider said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you listed your correct weight in pounds though (above)
> ...


Five or six meals? Yikes. Sounds kind of disgusting .[/quote:1b446]

Sorry didn't know about your health condition. Probably better if you stay on the thinner side.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't dig guys who are skinnier than me. Yesterday morning, I saw a guy who had the most skinniest legs I have I ever seen on a dude, and he was wearing skinny jeans. Hey, he may have a wonderful personality, but I wouldn't go up to him and talk to him just because I don't speak to random people that I haven't at least several times. And I'm shy.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I like my men around around 5'10" and about 150-160 lbs. A bit taller and heavier is fine, too, as long as he's _slim_. (Not necessarily "skinny.") I really like a slim guy wearing fairly snug-fitting jeans, so I can see the shape of his hopefully cute little rear-end. Big turn-on! :kiss


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

Not necessarily. It's really nice to have a guy whos like medium build-a little chubby. My ex-bf was 6'4" and kinda chubby, and I really liked that. The guy I like now is really skinny, and although I really like him and all, i wish he were chubbier. Honestly, it really doesn't make too much of a difference if I really like the guy, I don't really care if hes skinny or not.


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

I disagree that chicks dig skinny guys. I have a decent build so i'm told, and I get more looks now then I did when I was skinny. Some girls like skinny guys, and some like a guy with some meat on him. It all depends on the preferences of the girl. Theres more to physical appearance. Personality, sense of humour, and other internal things play a huge role as well in what a girl likes.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I definitely don't like skinny guys. Too bony, no fun to cuddle. Plus I just like guys with more meat on they're bones. For some reason I find it... I don't know, maybe more masculine. Tougher. I don't know.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

/


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I like small guys, not too big, but just right. I think it's kinda cute when a guys is around the same height as me.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> Oh I definitely don't like skinny guys. Too bony, no fun to cuddle. Plus I just like guys with more meat on they're bones. For some reason I find it... I don't know, maybe more masculine. Tougher. I don't know.


they're tougher? i think you meant to say 'they eat more cake than skinny guys'


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

At different points in time during my life, I've been attracted to different body types. When I was younger, I tended towards thinner guys but now... body type isn't all that important to me. But... a little meat on the bones doesn't hurt things


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I might have some hope yet myself, I am 5'7 150 lbs and toning up, but when it comes to attracting another female, it doesn't matter to me, I am attracted to all types of women, doesn't matter their size, it's all about personality and connection IMHO


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

shyguydan said:


> I might have some hope yet myself, I am 5'7 150 lbs and toning up, but when it comes to attracting another female, it doesn't matter to me, I am attracted to all types of women, doesn't matter their size, it's all about personality and connection IMHO


Pretty much the same here. 5'7" & 150ish and I'm attracted to just about every woman here... and offline.... 

I dig just about any woman. I'm a **** like that. :twisted


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

No. Chicks HAVE to dig muscular guys! I have not worked out for 15 years on the premise that chicks really digged skinny guys. Forget it!

Actually I started working out in high school to earn respect and keep my peers from messing with me, but impressing women was a secondary motivation.

BMSMA1A2B3, a fellow Phil Hendrie Show fan I see. Great stuff! it's too bad he retired from radio. His show provided the inspiration for my own internet radio show.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> BMSMA1A2B3, a fellow Phil Hendrie Show fan I see. Great stuff! it's too bad he retired from radio. His show provided the inspiration for my own internet radio show.


Yeah. Backstage Pass holder, too. :twisted

He did retire from radio, but his website is re-launching... soon.

He's going to have podcasts, a "full" "downloadable" archive, blah blah blah.

His *first podcast* is up, already.

Oh, and to get back on topic: I love all womens. Skinny, fat, young, old.... They all can climb it. 

Chris Norton should make an appearance here.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

CollegeGirl said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I actually prefer guys who aren't skinny. I like average guys. Ultimately of course I don't care about weight that much anyway.


Define average, lol.

I consider myself average to slim. Yet I had a guy the other day comment multiple times on my size. Maybe it's hard to see your size through your own eyes?

Anyway I'm guessing most guys on here don't know what an average build is and don't know if they fall within that.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Body type doesn't really matter to me, though I must admit skinny guys _really_ turn me on. I mean like rail thin. Whenever I see a super-thin guy I'm just in awe. :lol

I guess I'm probably in the minority, though.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

winduptoy said:


> Body type doesn't really matter to me, though I must admit skinny guys _really_ turn me on. I mean like rail thin. Whenever I see a super-thin guy I'm just in awe. :lol
> 
> I guess I'm probably in the minority, though.


im skinny, but not "rail thin"....thats gross. This guy is also usually really pale, and always wears shorts - all year round, despite the fact his legs are like __________ <<<that thin, and hairless.

Someone for everyone though, i suppose...those stckmen will never know they are getting you all hot and bothered...what a shame


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I do not like skinny guys. I also can't stand what people call "toned", and _definitely_ not muscular.

I'd say my ideal is pretty much my fiance ... he played football in high school and stayed about 160 the whole time (he's like 5'7"). He doesn't have a gut or anything, he has a pretty large frame, and he carries his body well. Now he's up probably 10 pounds, but he doesn't get as much exercise anymore.

I think it's more to do with looking balanced and carrying yourself gracefully. That's hard to do if you're very thin OR overweight OR muscular. I don't want him to look like he could snap me in half, but I still want to feel protected, you know?


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

instil said:


> im skinny, but not "rail thin"....thats gross. This guy is also usually really pale, and always wears shorts - all year round, despite the fact his legs are like __________ <<<that thin, and hairless.
> 
> Someone for everyone though, i suppose...those stckmen will never know they are getting you all hot and bothered...what a shame


I don't mean that skinny - even I draw the line somewhere


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

instil said:


> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I definitely don't like skinny guys. Too bony, no fun to cuddle. Plus I just like guys with more meat on they're bones. For some reason I find it... I don't know, maybe more masculine. Tougher. I don't know.
> ...


Cake doesnt put on muscle.


----------



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like skinny guys at all. I much more prefer a stocky teddy bear kind of guy.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Long time no see PanicAttackJack :shock.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been at all ends of the appearance spectrum. When I was a skinny surfer type I had girls think I was cute and had little crushes on me. When I was obese I had girls sarcastically wolf whistling at me. Now I'm a V shaped muscular surfer type, and the first thing someone does when they meet me is comment on the size of my muscles. I notice girls staring all the time. If the girls who have started conversations with me/made advances are anything to go by....i'll say this:

Chicks may dig skinny guys, but the hottest women dig muscular guys.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

RacerX said:


> Chicks may dig skinny guys, but the hottest women dig muscular guys.


Don't say that, it frightens me. I know that whilst I might get laid occasionally now, it's because of indie chicks who are inexplicably willing to disregard masculinity and toughness as prerequisites for sexual partners. By the time I'm in my mid-20s, even they'll have grown out of it and want guys with an organic manliness to them, which means postal-and-suicide time for Vincenzo.

I really need to go to the gym. I hate lifting weights, nothing is more boring. I hate protein shakes too and I really have to fight the urge to turn into a full blown vomitcannon after consuming one. Sigh.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> > Chicks may dig skinny guys, but the hottest women dig muscular guys.
> ...


But look at it from another angle. Are these the girls that you want vincenzo? There are a lot of hot girls on these forums some of which have responded and say they like the skinny guys. Seems like more have said they like the skinny guy than the muscular guy. As for the protein shakes they aren't necessary if you can get enough meat throughout the day. Also your body may feel sick initially from high protein but it will get used to it. Also some protien shakes tastes worse than others. You want to chug the shake down by throwing it to the back of your throat. Also I don't believe in lifting in hopes of getting a girl because you are then basing your self-esteem off of how other people see you. You have to lift for your own satisfaction. I love it for two reasons; stress relief and I can see progress from my hard work, not necessarily in physical appearance but in strength.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I see what you're saying, I found lifting somewhat satisfying in the short term, but after a few months I found it labourious and tedious, because I am pathetically lazy.

I can't really reply to the 'girls on this forum' thing without alienating myself from every woman here, even though I've probably done that already. I'd have to post something along the lines of a cliched _'Oh those girls SAY they want a nice guy but you know what they don't!!!'_, except with regards to physique, which would look stupid.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I like different types of guys: from skinny to chunky. It's mostly about personality and music taste for me. I'm not gonna lie though, I do have to be somewhat physically attracted to him too. Jack Black for example, is my dream guy. He's cuddly and funny, I think he's cute as hell and has a kickass personality. Unfortunately he's also married. 

Someone said the hottest chicks dig muscular guys, I don't think that's true at all.
I don't consider myself the hottest chick, but really muscular guys are gross IMO. 
It depends on the person, I don't like generalizations.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

I got more action back when I was much, much fatter.

Oh, and: Avoid the really hot women. Trust me on this.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

DP


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

SADLiath said:


> I do not like skinny guys. I also can't stand what people call "toned", and _definitely_ not muscular.
> 
> I think it's more to do with looking balanced and carrying yourself gracefully. That's hard to do if you're very thin OR overweight OR muscular. I don't want him to look like he could snap me in half, but I still want to feel protected, you know?


Perfectly described so much.

I think you're talking about proportion -- the rare kind of guy who has great to perfect proportion caused almost completely, usually, by genetics.

The average weight-lifter, although muscular, toned and so forth has inconsistencies in body stature; arms too small for his torso; legs too big for body --- all kinds of combinations. All of which imply small imperfections genetically, which you subconsciously associate with other possible genetic flaws.

But this perfectly proportioned type of guy, which is extremely rare, just sort of emanates, 'outstanding genetics', which you subconsciously associate with other 'outstanding genetics'.

It's these kinds of guys women look at and initially think, 'I want to have his babies'.

At least, generally.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

DP


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I've said on this thread before that I, a woman, do mostly prefer skinny-ish guys. I'm not one to like the type with the comic-book bods. That's very disproportionate and unrealistic-looking.

I'm sure every woman just wants a man who looks like _enough_ of a man to her: taller than her and weighs more than she does (ie. has _enough_ muscle to weigh more than her fat). It's all _relative_ to the woman and what she looks like. That's usually what determines what she's attracted to, unless she has some psychological reason for being attracted to certain types.

But, trust me, skinny guys are not discriminated against anywhere near as much as FAT WOMEN are by men! Kapish? :b


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

RMJS said:


> DP


Is it bad that it took me awhile to figure out what DP meant in this context? I need to get my mind out of the gutter :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Haha, you naughty lil' minx.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I like various types of men..From the skinny to a man who is not so skinny  But I can say that I do not like men who are really fat,and then I men the ones who hardly can walk or just starts to sweat when they get out of the couch..

And I don't need a man to be taller or weigh more than me,but I am really tall so some men have a problem with that..


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Invisible_girl said:


> And I don't need a man to be taller or weigh more than me...


I respect that this is your personal viewpoint; but, I have talked with so many women over the years about this issue, and everyone of them has always said that they are attracted to men who are taller and weigh more than them (me included). I'm basing this on what others have told me many, many times before. Women usually need to feel that they are feminine, and being taller or weighing more than your boyfriend/male significant other is a sure-fire way to feel "manly."


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I prefer a guy who is at least taller than I am and has some meat on his bones. I don't mind skinny guys though, as long as they're not manorexic.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ventress said:


> Invisible_girl said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't need a man to be taller or weigh more than me...
> ...


He he..Then I guess that I must be manly  ,but I'm about 6'2 so that explains a lot..There are not many men who are taller than me,and height is not an issue for me..
My ex was smaller than me,and we had a great relationship while it lasted..
I think that people are somewhat superficial if they meet a guy and he is perfect in every way,but he smaller or weighs less than you so then they can't be with that guy..
Life is short,so it's more important for me to find love than a trophy..but I see your point and respect that people like different things..


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Invisible_girl said:


> I think that people are somewhat superficial if they meet a guy and he is perfect in every way,but he smaller or weighs less than you so then they can't be with that guy..


I agree completely. It baffles me when a girl says she absolutely can not be with a guy if he is smaller. My sister, for example, has said this, and she was dead serious.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Ventress said:


> Invisible_girl said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't need a man to be taller or weigh more than me...
> ...


Agreed I've never heard a woman say I want someone my height or shorter and that weighs the same amount as me. I'd say 90% of women would prefer someone taller than them.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

scairy said:


> Ventress said:
> 
> 
> > Invisible_girl said:
> ...


This is true, but I don't mean to put-down any women who have learned to look past those things because they might be taller than or the same height as many men. I'm really just coming from my own point of view because I'm 5'6" and a few inches shorter than the average man. If I were really tall, then I'm sure I'd see things differently, literally and figuratively...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ventress said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Ventress said:
> ...


Yeah,I guess..There are not many men who are taller than me and is interesting.If they are they are often interested in smaller women..he he..
But it's ok and like I said it does not bother me that he is smaller than me..


----------



## planetdystopia (Sep 20, 2006)

scairy said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Prodigal Son said:
> ...


 :agree My preference is for girls who are a little bit chubby. I'm slim myself, but I'm not very attracted to skinny girls. By chubby, I don't mean significantly overweight, but also not thin and curvaceous. Alot of girls are thin or even skinny, and still have curves, but I think some extra weight in addition to the curves is sexy.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

planetdystopia said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal said:
> ...


My question is. Does anybody find fashion models that look like there about to pass out from lack of food actually sexy? I just flicked on FTV...which is fashion t.v...basically 24/7 catwalks, and I swear even though some of the girls obviously have really attractive features, faces etc, there super, super thin...its a turn off.

I like just average woman..they dont have to be super athletic or anything. As long as all the parts are roughly in proportion.

As for skinny guys, well I guess im about average, 5" 10, 150ish pounds doesnt make me super skinny, but im not exactly Mr Universe either


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

It is SO refreshing to hear some guys actually admitting that they find super-skinny women to be a turn-off! I hope some more men admit to this on this thread, if there are some more of them out there... 8)


----------



## saaraa (Apr 28, 2007)

haha, i'd say.... I like skinny or medium guys with some muscle.

Those SUPER buff, super steroid-looking dudes (with no neck) are scary :afr


----------

